# Help! Billing CPT 10060



## ralcanta (Feb 8, 2013)

Patient came in on  1/2/13 it was complicated as was 3 cm (down from 4 the first time) and was packed so had to come back for 1/3/13 visit requiring re-draining .  It was still symptomatic on 1/8 but better.

DOS 01/02/13-CPT 10060
DOS 01/03/13-CPT 10060
DOS 01/08/13-CPT 10060

What is the appropriate billing to bill the Incision and Drainage.
Insurance is denying these services as bundling (01/03/13, 01/08/13)


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 8, 2013)

10060 has a 10 day global so you would need to deterimine medical necessity for the following 2 and add the appropriate modifer.


----------

